# WTB Laserdisc Trail 29er ERD



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

I post this thread at Wheels and Tires but nobody response.

I want to built a wheel with this rim http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=49026 and alfine hub. The problem is the ERD. WTB site says 605mm. But... I have two pairs of wheels with these rims and the sticker on the rim writes 602 ERD. I can not make an exact measure by myself, on the complete wheels.
Using spocalc for alfine hub and WTB Laserdisc Trail 29er combo:
for ERD 605 -> spoke length 287.7/288.3 or
for ERD 602 -> spoke length 286.2/286.8
Has anyone built a wheel with this rim and what was the ERD you took into consideration?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

try the 29er forum if nobody chimes in here too.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

If you know the nipple lengths in your built-up wheels (12mm?) you could calculate the ERD by measuring the distance from nipple to opposing nipple and then adding 2 x nipple lengths (or adjust this if you don't want the spokes to end up flush with the nipple head).

I've got a long pair of vernier calipers that I use for this but you could make a gauge out of pretty much anything and then measure it against a steel rule. 
Personally I'd go by the rim sticker dimension, rather than that given on the WTB website.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you Andy.
I ordered the 288mm spokes considering that 603ERD on the rim is right; plus the nipples' heads we have about 605mm . I hope my hypothesis is right or else the spokes will stick out of the nipples about 2mm.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

*Confirmation on ERD?*

So I'm in the same boat, trying to figure out if the ERD is really 605. A call to WTB confirmed the 605 ERD, but it is still disconcerting that there are more than a few references that say 602. How did those spokes works out for you?


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

ERD confirmed here.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

I just built a set 2 week ago, alfine 11 hub to that rim 288mm spokes


----------

